
ASCII fluid dynamics – A tiny fluid simulator that fits in 80x25 terminal - whack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMYfkOtYYlg
======
wallflower
Previous (brief) discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20074185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20074185)

------
app4soft
I like its logo[0]

    
    
          @@@@  @        @     @    @@@@  @               @        @
          @     @              @    @                     @        @@@
          @@@@  @  @  @  @  @@@@    @@@@  @  @@@@@  @  @  @   @@   @     @@   @@@
          @     @  @  @  @  @  @       @  @  @ @ @  @  @  @  @  @  @    @  @  @  @
          @     @   @@@  @  @@@@    @@@@  @  @ @ @   @@@  @   @@ @  @@   @@   @
        
        
        
        
        
        #                                                                          #
        #####                                                                  #####
           ######                                                          ######
               #######                                                #######
                    ########                                    ########
                          #########                      #########
                                 ##########      ##########
                                         ##      ##
    

[0]
[https://www.ioccc.org/2012/endoh1/logo.txt](https://www.ioccc.org/2012/endoh1/logo.txt)

------
Twirrim
Source code:
[https://www.ioccc.org/2012/endoh1/](https://www.ioccc.org/2012/endoh1/)

------
rand84545
I recommend watching it sped up, on 144p.

------
heavenlyblue
What makes then insides of the liquid have different visuals applied to them?
Is that only for aesthetic reasons or is it a function of relative density?

------
dstanko
Kudos for choice of music for the video ;)

------
moreati
Is there a directory/collection of these?
Simulations/visualizations/animations using the terminal.

~~~
new4thaccount
As someone who is kinda a minimalist when it comes to code (prefers simplicity
and less libraries and excessive moving parts) I've often wondered about this.

The problem is that unless we're just talking about simple charts that act as
a debugging/REPL tool, you'll have to redo them for writing reports which is
then twice the work.

------
aredirect
These kinds of things got me into programming :)

